# Hedgehogs



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

I've had my hedgehog for a little under a year now and overall he is really great (he gets grouchy sometimes though) haven't had any issues or vet trips. Biggest thing that's happen is that he started self anointing sometime soon after I got him and I didn't realize he was doing that and freaked out. 

Before I ramble on, the reason for posting this is I wanted to see if there are any other hedgehog owners and what their cage set up is. (Pics please!)


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 28, 2014)

I've had a few recued hedgies, and this is our housing  
We use wood shavings from a brand that is way less dusty as other familiar brands. But since we've got mice now and will have rats, we will use Back2Nature in the near future  But whatever you want to use, just make sure it's not too dusty, but also not too small. Especially when having a male hedgie, because the smaller stuff will get stuck in his "private organ". If you know what i mean, lol. Fleece is awesome, but smells pretty bad to me. So i use wood shavings, but since i have a female, it's les neccesary to watch out for stuff getting stuck 










Bella is the female hedgie i have now, Loui was our previous boy, which died two months ago. His name will change in time, when our new hedgie will arrive, but his comic will stay. i just draw another one on there looking like our new hedgie, with his/her name on it too.

And yes, it's a mess i know... hedgies just kinda are that way


----------

